# Current Mobo Pics



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are the current pics of my mobo, people are telling me it won't fit into any case because it is a Dell. Well I know for sure it is a mATX, and I am convinced it will fit in the case. I know the screw holes line up but I don't understand why it would not fit? Anyway the pics are in a thumbnail.

also if you are 100% sure they won't fit please tell me why. This is a good mobo and gpu I would not want to waste it.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

More pics (I can only attach 2 at a time)


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

So like I said, I think it should fit in a case like this:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3756961&Sku=A107-1114


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Dude .............. stop twisting yourself ............... buy a case and install your board ......... you're gonna have to buy a case regardless what you do , right ?

:4-surrend


Look at the Coolermaster centurion about $50.00 ............. that case will handle either m/atx boards or full sized atx boards ................


I will await your report .........


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> Dude .............. stop twisting yourself ............... buy a case a install your board ......... youre gonna have to buy a case regardless what you do , right ?
> 
> 
> Look at the Coolermaster centurion about $50.00 ............. that case will handle either m/atx boards or full sized atx boards ................
> ...


Ok lol because the last thing I want to so is get a new mobo and processor. I already have a new processor and don't want to risk having that not work or not be compatible lol but I will buy a new one soon and see how it plays out :/ I am only 15 lol so I need to wait on someone to buy my stuff off of ebay so I can get money


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I'll throw a little hint at ya though ........... because I admire your tenacity


input output shield ?????????????

motherboard header connector ............ thats another rub


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> I'll throw a little hint at ya though ........... because I admire your tenacity
> 
> 
> input output shield ?????????????
> ...


English please lol also, thanks for the moral boost  lmao


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I can appreciate where you are coming from ................ you will learn alot from this adventure and will be a good experience for you ..............what cpu do you have again


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> I can appreciate where you are coming from ................ you will learn alot from this adventure and will be a good experience for you ..............what cpu do you have again


Not so sure exactly model etc. I do know its a core 2 duo 2.8 ghz. It is very good in my opinion. It wasn't made for my computer (neither are any of the otehr parts I added) but it did fit and it worked. Like I said I have a piece of **** optiplex gx280 office computer but I rigged it to a decent computer, it came with 512 mb of ram and a 35 gig hd lol! It now has 2.5 Gigs of Ram and a 250 Gig HD

EDIT: Might be this

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4256897&Sku=CP1-DUO-E7400

I will open up my PC tomorrow and check to be sure.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need a input / output shield that fits your motherboard to put into the new case ????? the dell board doesnt have a removable one to bring to your new case ?

then go to our building forum ............... look inside the bench test sticky .............. pay attention to what the wires look like that come from the case to power button and so forth ............ then look at the plug you have that connects the dell case to the dell motherboard ............ hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont have to open your system .................... use cpu-z (free download) then look at the cpu tab ................ I'll bet its a pentium D


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> you will need a input / output shield that fits your motherboard to put into the new case ????? the dell board doesnt have a removable one to bring to your new case ?
> 
> then go to our building forum ............... look inside the bench test sticky .............. pay attention to what the wires look like that come from the case to power button and so forth ............ then look at the plug you have that connects the dell case to the dell motherboard ............ hmmmmmmmmmmmm


Will you be able to point me in the right direction to find an input/output shield ???? Preferably Tigerdirect ??? thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I could be wrong though ............... I neva said I put the wings on fly's .............. I just game them machine guns and heat seeking rockets so they could dog fight on a hot summer nite .............. rofl


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

use cpu-z (free download) then look at the cpu tab ................ I'll bet its a pentium D 



try that first


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol nevermind I guess its in my other computer lol. Picture of specs in thumbnail. Also lol ^


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess bmp isn't supported by the site??? In case you don't want to DL

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33thwle&s=5


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ok ,,,,,,,,,, now the smoke has cleared ................. what are you going to do with this board ?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> Ok ,,,,,,,,,, now the smoke has cleared ................. what are you going to do with this board ?


I would like to keep it but if there is no possible way of it happening then I guess I am not....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want to keep it .............. then the answer is do nothing and keep using it as is ............ you cant use any better or dual core cpu's with it ????

therefore this board has ZERO upgradability with maybe exception of faster P4 prescott ......... which would be a total waste of $$$$$$


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> if you want to keep it .............. then the answer is do nothing and keep using it as is ............ you cant use any better or dual core cpu's with it ????
> 
> therefore this board has ZERO upgradability with maybe exception of faster P4 prescott ......... which would be a total waste of $$$$$$


Then I guess I am getting a new one. Want to help me find a decnt one, prefer a processor mobo combo. Do you have AIM, its alot easier than this reply wait reply. Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But I was waiting to find out how you guys were going to attach the OEM CPU cooling shroud to the aftermarket case:grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> But I was waiting to find out how you guys were going to attach the OEM CPU cooling shroud to the aftermarket case:grin:





come on now *Wrench* .......:4-thatsba.......... you cant throw me into that bucket .................. there is NO .........."you guys"........:laugh:


----------

